# Spark plug for Tecumseh 10hp



## suprz

What is the correct champion spark plug for a 10hp tecumseh snow king engine ? I bought a champion rj19lm. But when I took the old plug out, I noticed that the part that screws into the head is alot longer than the champion. It is a off brand plug with "LG" on it?? The blower runs well with the old plug but I want to have the right plug in it. Any ideas why the old plug would be longer? It doesn't make contact with the piston, and like I said the blower runs ok with it in....I just want to make sure I didn't buy the wrong champion plug


----------



## abumpa

Look for your engine number on the chart in the link below.

http://www.outdoordistributors.com/Tecumseh/tsparkplugs.html


----------



## td5771

rj19lm is the right plug. here is a link to the manual for the l had tecumseh engines. 

if you look into the spark plug hole you will see that the plug does not sit on top of the piston, its off to the side. there is no danger of the piston hitting.


http://toprake.com/index.php?module=documents&JAS_DocumentManager_op=viewDocument&JAS_Document_id=2


----------



## suprz

Thanks for the responses. Now to sand and repaint the inside of the chute. It looks like they used it to blow sand ....


----------

